
Ex-Cisco Executive to Lead Joost, Internet TV Provider - budu3
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/05/technology/05joost.html?ex=1338696000&en=b55676fdc9a86248&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
gaborcselle
Joost is pretty impressive. They have a good product as well as great
execution and marketing.

Before Skype, there were lots of VOIP companies and there are a bunch of TV
P2P startups now. I wonder how this will play out.

------
staunch
Too many people are expecting Joost to be the next Kazaa/Skype. That kind of
expectation might be attracting the wrong kind of people. I think this CEO is
probably one of those people. I'm sure the five years at Cisco has rotted his
brain beyond repair.

